# I want to breed bettas



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would love to start breeding and saling Bettas so plz give every bit of info you guys have :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tell us what you know and we'll go from there


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

As you know I have never bread bettas before and I would like to know the best tank set up the best products to use and what's a good place to get a breeding pair and what is the best way to care for the fry and when it comes time what is the best way to sell them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok... Well, read the stickies. 

To breed, use a half filled 10g at 80 degrees.

I don't know why you mean by products. Water conditioner?

Aquabid.com or local breeders can get you a really nice pair.

For fry, you have to feed them at least three times a day with live food like microworms or bbs. You also need to do water changes at least every second day. 

You can sell them on kijiji, Craigslist, aquabid, to other breeders, etc. I really hope you aren't hoping to make money doing this...


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Dressagerider101 - Ok so... 

I have bred bettas and they are a LOT of work. I don't mean to go on the whole responsibiliy spiel again, but just double check to make sure that you have the time, money, and recources to breed. Spawning can cost upwards of hundred of dollars, and will take up hours of your time. But, I think it is definately worth it.

What are your goals? What kind of fish do you want to breed? Crowntails? Halfmoons? Veiltails? (<--- some will tell you not to breed VTs, but I belive with the proper pair, one can get a good line going) Platkats? Doubletails? Take a look on aquabid.com and see if you can find a string (color or tail type) that you really like. or, would want to breed with. I bred for red Halfmoons. 

Be aware, you are going to need LOTS of stuff. and I mean LOTS and LOTS of stuff. Prepare for your entire house to be colonized with betta stuff. 

Just a little tidbit to contribute. The best way to learn? Read. Stalk threads, send messages, and NEVER BE AFRAID TO ASK QUESTIONS!  I still do! 

-Thomas


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I simplified it a LOT. That is the very basic information.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

welcome to Betta breeding ^^ NOTE: I'm a beginner breeder LOL
Research about breeding and set up everything and Good luck on your journey
For me I breed Halfmoon and HMPK and hybrid wild type


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do want to some money but that's not the main reason I want to breed them and what I mean by products is water conditioner and medicine cuz I read that they pair can get pretty rough on each other


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Get Indian Almond Leaves
Those will help with almost everything! They make the pair want to spawn, and will help induce healing. A great investment!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe somewhere here it was mentioned that the suuplies for breeding cost about $500 o.o

I want to breed as well, but I'm waiting til I have an actual job and house before doing that xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes... Clean water should be enough to fix them nut you always want meds like Epsom salts, aquarium salt, kanaplex, etc on hand. Note that you will not make money doing this. You would have to be extremely lucky to break even.


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would like to breed crowntails and halfmoons


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Dressage, have you checked this sticky? I do believe it covers a LOT of what you want to know about 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116065


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dose anyone know a breeder who lives in GA


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Not that I know of.
I know a breeder in MI and WA


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thx for the link


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem 

Just make sure you reach just about every one of the links that it gives you. Breeding is VERY extensive and if you make one mistake, you could kill your entire spawn :/


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish my spade tail could breed but I found him in Walmart so I don't know how old he is or if his genetics are any good


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

Alcemistnv said:


> I want to breed as well, but I'm waiting til I have an actual job and house before doing that xD


you hit the nail in the freakin head, my friend.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha thanks Goodmorning xD

Dressage, I believe it;s best to get fish from another breeder, that way not only do you know their age and lineage, but you also know what genes they have.


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ya I know it's a shame though cuz he is a pretty fish


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

+1

I have 8 bettas and one that is my mom's but falls into my jurisdiction as fishy person of the house. I am getting 2 more soon to get my total to 11. I am in middle school going into high school and have a very crowded room. I have a dog and a cat, 5 goldfish, a snake (who we are selling and getting a crested gecko instead) and the bettas. Not all in one room but I still need a great job to support my hobbies. I use phrase lightly, it's more of an obsession with all things scaly.

Time time time.....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As mentioned, breeding bettas will cost a good bit of money, time and space.. my first set up was a basic breeding for 1-2 spawns and my start up cost about $1200-$1500 minus fish. A lot of money went into paying for shipping as a lot of items I couldn't get locally. 

Basic items will be a breeding tank (or two) that is 3-10 gallons roughly - keep in mind the smaller the tank the more work it will be, but it will be a bit easier.

A grow out tank - I recommend at least two and I also recommend them being at least 29g as it gives them more room to grow and ultimately they can last a bit longer in them growing (until the males will need to be separated).
May also need a "holding tank" for all those females you haven't sold when a new batch of fry need to move into the grow out tank. I've seen people use either multiple tubs or aquariums that are easily 55g - 125g.

Many many jars/cups, etc to house the juvenile males in once they start to fight - can't be too small as they still need some space to grow. 32oz deli cups are the smallest recommended.. but larger would be better. Also a way to heat all of those cups to the right temp - temp plays a big part in their health (short & long term) and their growth. So they need to be at minimum 78F steady.

IAL is something highly recommended.. I go overseas to get mine. 

LOTS of food - for both fry, juveniles and adults.. live cultures, BBS, frozen, etc.

Multiple heaters (bigger, adjustable kind) and live plants... so many "little stuff" it will take a long time to list..

A good breeding stock.. store fish are fine just as long as you know you don't have guarantees of what they will produce and it may take a few generations to get some negatives out of the line (it will take at least 4+ months to breed the next generation), so it will be a long process.

Hours a day will be needed.. on my "easy" days I can spend at least 2+ hours doing the simple/small water changes.. the other days (more often than the "easy" days) I spend 4/5+ hours doing water changes, cleaning, culture working, etc. So if you have a job or go to school keep this in mind that it will take most of your free time daily at keeping up with spawns. 

Also take into consideration if living with people your electric and water bill will also raise.


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thx for the info and being that I'm homeschooled I am home a lot so time really isn't a issue for me and thx for telling me that I could use my males I bought for the pet store cuz I do have some pretty males


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with pet store bettas other then you don't know what you will get in the genes - normally color wise, maybe some deformity. But any problems can be bred out in time. You do what you want, breed what you like. Be aware that the typical store VT you won't really be making anything off of them - those breeding projects are more for the love of those particular tail types. If you have a local fish store nearby, get in contact with them and see if you can create a business deal with them. You may not get much (if any) money, but can possibly trade for store credit which will come in handy for many different animals. 
I love VTs, and once they are brought back into the show trade here in the States and are more loved (by the people willing to spend $35 on shipping) I will definitely be bringing up some old style cambodians and true red VTs to show. 

But breeding a VT (if you have a place to send the juveniles) is a good way to practice without spending a good deal of money on breeding pairs from breeders. 

I say go for it.. we can help you with the list of items needed, and we can give you tips and ways to make things easier/cheaper. If this is something you are really wanting to do then it will be rewarding. Just make sure you are very aware of how much start up and up keep costs are, and the time you need to commit. 

If your parents are on board and willing to help finance/support.. then what I suggest is doing lots of research on what items you need. Look online, at the stores and get rough estimates on the prices of things. Make your list as complete as possible, know what you are getting before you start buying willy-nilly.. don't want to have a spawn and realize you forgot some important things. 

I really should make a list one day of the smaller items needed that isn't on the stickies.. stuff like eye droppers, q-tips, etc. 

If you are wanting to make some money (it can take a couple years to break even on what you spent if you are only doing a couple spawns at a time), I would invest in a good pair of a type that are a bit more popular - HMPK and HMs, CTs are a close third. So you can have one pair to work a line with to be the main selling ones, and another pair to play around with - such as your VTs (if that is what you are wanting). I personally don't want to sell any of my fry and I'm secretly hoping this last batch is all female so I can just make a huge sorority lol. It was a "what the heck, lets see what I get" spawn - which are a fun surprise


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

The male I was thing about breeding is a spade tail and I found him in Walmart witch was really odd


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How big is he? Would be interesting to see whether he is a spade or a young male VT - spades are usually young male VTs who fins haven't grown fully yet.. there are some true spades out there, but rare as most have stopped working with them. Sometimes one will pop up in a VT batch.
You'll end up with VTs if you breed him.


----------



## Dressagerider1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

i will see if i can get a good pic of him


----------

